# Crinone - progesterone gel



## dodo71 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dear Pharmacist

I am on my second round of ICSI and last time was a little upset by the 'cotton wool' discharge following the use of Crinone (progesterone gel).
Can you tell me if it is normal to have had this when I got my period following my unsuccessful ICSI.
I did wonder if I was too keen to empty the pre-filled applicator to ensure I had the full dose?
I am concerned that if I get lucky this time the 'cotton wool' would cause an infection if it was not expelled in the same way?

Many thanks
Dodo71


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi dodo,

Not sure what you are referring to by 'cotton wool' discharge  Usually with the gel the drug is absorbed and the rest of the gel is naturally expelled over a few days. I'm not aware of any reports of adverse effects from retention of product with Crinone.

Lots of   for success this time 
Maz x


----------

